# Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung



## paul2012 (24. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend habe seit kurzem meinen angelschein und will am Main auf Brassen und so angeln also nicht Grund sondern Schwimmer  aber welche Angel und wie habe es normal probiert 
Aber er schwimmt weg bei der Strömung :-(


----------



## Backfire (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Angel auf Grund mit Futterkorb. Mit der Pose machst du es dir nur unnötig schwer.


----------



## Jefferson (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Wenn du dir eine lange rute 5 - 7 Meter kaufst wird es gehen allerdings kommst da damit nixht bis zur mittelbare Haupt Strömung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Würd ich auch sagen.

Wenns aber unbedingt mit Pose sein muss nimm eine Stipprute, lange Bolo oder such ruhige Bereiche auf.


----------



## Sakier (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit der Fliesswasserpose....

http://www.cralusso.com/nemet/folyovizi.php

Gruß 
Sakier


----------



## hf22 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*



Sakier schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit der Fliesswasserpose....
> 
> http://www.cralusso.com/nemet/folyovizi.php
> 
> ...




Das sind Posen für Stippruten,also ohne Rolle.

MFG


----------



## Sakier (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Und wieso kann man die nur beim Stippangeln benutzen ... ?


----------



## hf22 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Weil du nur mit der Stippe direkt unter der Rutenspitze angeln kannst. Bei jeder anderen Methode treibt dir der Schwimmer weg.


----------



## Sakier (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Ok ich bin nicht der Profi Feeder oder Stippfischer aber ich dachte immer die Posen treiben Richtung Mitte des Flusses und wenn ich das ganze jetzt an einer normalen Angel stramm habe müsste das doch auch klappen?!
Aber ich glaube dir wenn du das Gegenteil behauptest


----------



## Katteker (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Posenangeln bei (starker) Strömung ist meist was für Spezialisten, nicht für Anfänger.

Ich würd dir auch raten es auf Grund zu probieren, da gibt es auch sehr viele schöne Methoden:

Tip: Die Grundangelfibel (<-- Link: PDF!) auf Flussangler.com.

Grade für Anfänger sehr schön gemacht, enthält alle gängigen Methoden, inkl. Futter, Köder, Zielfische, Gerät usw.


----------



## paul2012 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Was kostet den so ne Stppfute ?


----------



## Knispel (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*



paul2012 schrieb:


> Was kostet den so ne Stppfute ?


 
Kommt drauf an was du haben willst - wenn du "in" sein willst brauchst du die hier :

Garbolino GMAX M1 13m (865 Gramm) Pack mit 5 Kits

aber es gibt auch andere.


----------



## paul2012 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Oha 4000€ bissi zu viel dachte so an100€ aber so viel zahle ich nicht gibt's solche für 100€ ????


----------



## Knispel (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Das mit dem Spitzenmodell war auch nur ein Scherz 

Gebe mal im Google Stippruten ein und such dir was aus, da wirst du fündig. Kommt ja auch immer auf die Länge an.


----------



## Nordsee (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Moin, ich würde es auch eher mit der Feederrute probieren.

Wenn du doch unbedingt mit einer Pose angeln willst, würde ich eine Matchrute+Waggler fischen.

Ich will jetzt nichts behaupten, aber meiner Meinung nach wird man eher nichts mit Pose direkt in der Strömung fangen.

Zumindest nicht wenn man noch blutiger Anfänger ist.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir die Buhnenfelder suchen. Dort ist meistens reichlich Fisch und du musst dir nicht irgendwelche teuren Meterstippen kaufen, obwohl du dich wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf einen Fisch spezialisiert hast 

In den Buhnenfeldern kannst du auch viel einfacher mit Pose angeln 

MfG Nordsee


----------



## Ebiso (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Wenn du wirklich an der strömung auf weißfisch allgemein angeln willst dan musst du mit der kopfrute mit gummi fischen oben und am besten mit einer lutscherpose aber wie gesagt das ist alles speziales also eine wissenschaft für sich,und in der strömung musst das ganze auch etwas kräftiger ausfallen als sonst weil,es kann immer ein großer brassen oder den schlimmsten gegner in der strömung,barbe... die musst du erstmal mit einer 11 meter rute drillen,na dan viel spaß :q als blutigen anfänger,such dir ruhige bereiche aus und villeicht wirst du dort fündig


----------



## ZanderSeifi (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie angeln an Flüssen bei Strömung*

Oder er schaltet vor die pose nen sideplaner . |kopfkrat


----------

